# Imac G3 réutilisable ?



## monski_4 (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un vieux IMac G3 du moyen age :
http://www.ewreckers.com.au/images/1890_imac.jpg

Et je voudrai savoir si je peux en faire quelque chose.

Genre mettre Léopard ou au pire Panther.

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Janvier 2009)

bonjour monski 4

leopard il n est meme pas question d y pense
Leopard cela passera pas et tiger la carte video est trop faible
panther en l installant a partir d un boitier externe firwire (mettre dd interne de l imac)  avec une seconde machine , et installer deux sodim de 256 mo ( pas facile a acheter , car tres chere)
salutation


----------



## jro44 (12 Janvier 2009)

T'as bien une solution, mais ça ne va pas te plaire


----------



## jacquemoud_b (12 Janvier 2009)

ou une autre solution si tu pense changer et que tu as l'âme généreuse serait d'aller voir là : 

Dons de mac


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement y a des écoles qui seraient contentes


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Janvier 2009)

Sinon dans les iMac G3, c'est pas de la So-Dimm mais de la SD-Ram (PC 100 ou 133)
Ces iMac (slot-loading) supporte très bien Tiger


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Sinon dans les iMac G3, c'est pas de la So-Dimm mais de la SD-Ram (PC 100 ou 133)
> Ces iMac (slot-loading) supporte très bien Tiger



C'est pas un iMac anté-slot.loading ça ?
Si c'est le cas, c'est bien de la So-Dimm !


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour
J avais un imac 1ere génération a 266mhz disque dur 4g
Il avait de la sodimm  maxi deux barettes de 256mo , une carte video de 4mo
je l ai même booster avec une carte sonnet de 600mhz(http://www.sonnettech.fr/imgs/imgs_prods/prodshots/harmoni.jpg )avec une sortie firewire, il a tourne un moment , mais la tht a rendu l âme (problème récurent sur les imac g3)
sur les imac g3 233,266,333mhz c est panther maxi , j ai deja essaye tiger ,même avec la carte cela ressemble a l enfer
salutation a tous


----------



## adn888sw (12 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
Voilà: je vais normalement passer officiellement de l'univers PC à celui d'apple samedi, en récupérant un vieux iMac G3 à 333 MHz. Il y a un début à tout!
Je n'ai pas très bien compri le processus d'installation de panther dont parle christophe2312...et est-ce que vous savez où je peux trouver une version (officielle de préférence...) de panther?
Et dernière question...jusqu'où je peux augmenter la ram du G3?
Merci!


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2009)

Même si la longévité des Mac est assez exceptionnelle dans le cadre informatique, ne t'attend quand même pas à des miracles,  il date de 1999 ! 
Panther, c'est d'occaz uniquement, eBay, les petites annonces, etc
La Ram, c'est 512 avec 2 barrettes de PC66 144 pins So-Dimm.


----------



## adn888sw (13 Février 2009)

ok...une pc66 est différente d'une pc100? je m'attends pas à des miracles! pour ça j'attends sagement le macbook unibody...


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2009)

Je crois, sans certitude absolue, que la PC100 fonctionne. A la vitesse de la PC66 bien sûr.
Sur mes G3 j'ai pas mal de mix de PC100 et 133 (normalement c'est de la 100) et il n'y a pas de soucis


----------



## adn888sw (13 Février 2009)

bon ben il ne me reste qu'à la trouver...la tâche s'annonce plus facile: j'ai trouvé une occase de G3 500 MHz avec 10.3 installé...dans ce cas la pc100 fonctionne à vitesse de pc100? (peut être que mes questions semblent stupides mais je suis jeune dans le domaine et pour couronner le tout j'ai pas encore de mac à la maison!!)


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2009)

Le 333 et le 500 n'utilisent pas la même ram.
So-dimm pour le 333 et classique pour le 500.

Oui sur les slot-loading (comme le 500) on peut mettre de la 133, mais ça fonctionnera à la vitesse de la PC100 qui est normalement prévue pour.


----------



## domdo (24 Février 2009)

Pour ma part, ayant un imac G3 233 80go 512 ram macos X.3.9 et 80 Go DD,
il tourne correctement, certes ce n'est pas non plus un foudre de guerre
mais il me sert pour télécharger mes podcasts et il est parfait pour les enfants
Non l'imac g3 n'est pas mort


----------

